# I'm bruised and I think my dog is going crazy.



## Sydneyx42 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sydney just turned 10 months a few days ago. When I first adopted her at 3 months she went through a biting nipping stage that passed after a couple months. Last week it started up again, but its 10x worse.

I will literally be sitting on my bed or on top of my coffee table and she'll come up and bite my fingers or leg or hands, feet, anything she can get her mouth on. She will then start running in circles and barking. It's almost to the point where it's scary. My arms are bruised and cut up from the nipping and biting. I've tried to get up and walk away and ignore her but she'll come up from behind and bite the back of my calfs. When I'm in my room when she does it I will try to remove her from the room. Sometimes she starts to run around in circles and won't leave. I don't want to chase her bc I feel like she'll think it's a game. I've also attempted to direct her to other things, like telling her to sit, or down, sometimes she listens, sometimes she lunges at me and bites. 

I really don't know what to do at this point. I'm thinking of taking her to a behaviorist. I'm really upset because this is my first dog and I've really tried to do everything that I feel that was best for her to make her be the best dog she could be.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, go to the behaviorist. At 10 months she should have gotten past puppy nipping and she way you've described it is pretty severe. However instead of just ignoring her you may need to do time-out where she can't get to you.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

She desperately wants to play with you....begging for some attention from you but, you don't seem to want that. You're missing a golden opportunity for training, bonding, playing together or just going for a walk with her.


----------



## Sydneyx42 (Jul 14, 2008)

well I do walk her, and play with her everyday. I try to work on teaching her something new every week. I figure she was doing it for attention but it just became a little scary when she started the barking and growling that went along with the bites.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like play invitation to me as well. You should hear my dog when she wants to play -- sounds like she wants to take your head off. It's a really deep rumbly growl -- sounds like she's ha-ha'ing deep in her throat. It's funny. To me. To someone who doesn't know her, it generally freaks them out if they don't understand dogs. 

She's 3 now and the biting she used to do (like your dog) has slowly morphed into the growl + sleeve biting and general mouthing furniture, her bed, etc. She also snakes us - don't know how else to describe it. She rubs up against us in a circle and usually ends by trying to weave between our legs. This is a tallish dog so we have learned to be ready for it! lol.

I just got Brenda Aloff's book on canine body language - it's helping me to de-code some of Poca's behavior. It's loaded with pictures and descriptions of what's really going on behind dog behavior. Might help you figure out if your pup is trying to play or do something else.

Good luck!

P.S. Another thought: does she get a chance to play hard with other dogs? Maybe if she had a chance to get her doggy ya-ya's out with another dog or two that she's well-matched with, she wouldn't use you as her own personal stuffy toy. Getting her out to play with other dogs has really helped us better manage Poca's witching hours. She's happier and often too tired to do some of the things that used to drive us nuts when she was younger. A good doggie daycare or a safe dog park (some would say there is no such thing but you have to decide for yourself) can be a godsend for crazed puppies!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like a dog who needs more socialization and exercise, and she's doing her darndest to get you off the couch! Ignoring her and walking away will further add to her frustration. She's going "stir crazy," sitting or laying around doing nothing. 

Walks are fine, but certainly not sufficient for the exercise needs of a young dog. She needs mental stimulation, too, so teach her to play games that will make her think AND move. Engaging the brain during play will not only be fun for her, but for you, too! Your bond will deepen, you'll learn to communicate with each other and discover a whole new world of things you can do together that will make both of you feel great.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like she's got a case of the zoomies. My dog was like that around that age, leaping around me like a crazy thing trying to grab my sleeves or whatever. Then she'd take off running around me in circles and then launch herself at me. Heheh I learned pretty quick to step sideways when she got close. Anyway, get her to grab a good tug toy and have a real good game of tug with her, spin her around, let her drag you a bit then pull her back, that kind of thing. I figure when you've got a 50 lb dog on the end of a tug and you pull her back towards you, it's a great workout for your arms  My dog still play growls when we're tugging and I think she likes it when I growl back..ya I know I'm nuts.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Time schedule, 3 months to 5 months biting etc 5 months to 10 months got better, 10 months started all over worse. Welcome to the teen-ager years. You mentioned each week teaching dog new thing. What does the dog do? What method have you used to teach dog? What I did not see is the word train. I may teach my dog a trick, something for fun and me and the dog's entertainment. If I train my dog it's formal work and may require consequences for the dog. Behaviorist or a trainer is definitely the place to start as I would not advise consequences on a dog I did not know.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

While it's true it may be due to lack of exercise or stimulation, I'd still recomend a professional based on the severity of the problem. If the behavorist comes in and says all the dog needs is more attention and exercise, and a stuffed kong, great. But if not at least now they know where to go.


----------



## Bully_Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

my dog also started doing this at around 7 months(earlier than your but sounds like the same exact thing) Usually if I just take him outside for a good walk around the block or something similar he is fine when we come back in. The most frustrating for me is when he does it at 11:00 at night when I am trying to go to bed lol! But I would have to agree with everyone else that he is looking to play. Good luck!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You're getting an invatation to PLAY, if it's undesired or inappropriate (in this case she's mouthing) STAND UP, TURN YOUR BACK AND IGNORE until she calms down and acts appropriately. ONLY give attention when she calms down. She's being a rowdy, sassy teenager and she's testing her bounds. Keep all training consistant and start training her intensely as she's probably bored.

Oh and you'll probably experience an extintion burst, where the behavior will get WORSE before it stops, so BE CONSISTENT and DON'T give the behavior ANY attention (even telling her to stop) act like she's NOT THERE and you HEAR NOTHING, if it gets bad, WALK AWAY and shut a door in her face, but do not look at her, talk to her or touch her.

Wanted to add, when she's calm, and on YOUR terms train her to calm down using this excercise.


Rev Up/Cool Down


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac was the one of my two who was bad about play nipping. He would want me to play with he and Roe, and would nip at my legs while he and Roe were play fighting..then he would turn it onto me. I made the mistake of trying to push him away, which was just what he wanted...a GAME! I got him over his first stage, and like you, he started it up a little later (I can't remember exactly when, but it was generally around 7-10 months). Luckily, I had Roe that would come to my defense and distract him. 

But, when that DOESN'T happen, if I turned away he would nip at my pants too. I would give a stern 'eh eh' and go inside. Mac doesn't do it that often, and I think you should really consult a behaviorist or trainer to help you curb the behavior. I don't think it is a case of aggressive behavior, but it's hard to tell on the internet. It sounds like he's trying to get you to play


----------



## Sydneyx42 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you for all your responses. When she does her barking, growling thing I think she does want to play, but I didn't want to keep letting keep doing that type of behavior because it's "play." It really does hurt and I do go to work with bruises all over my arms because she's biting at me. I will be taking her to a behaviorist very soon to help curb this type of behavior. 

She does get to play with other dogs on the weekends and this helps mostly because she's completely exhausted when she's done and just wants to sleep. I think I need a more rigorous exercise system in place for. Taking her for a walk/jog 30 minutes a day isn't enough but it's pretty much I can do at this time until the sun stays out later. Im wary of walking around with my dog at night. 

What things can I do to stimulate her mind? I've tried Kongs, but she doesn't really care for them. I spend a a little bit of time each day to work on her "tricks" or obedience commands. Should I be spending more time doing this?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Training will help to calm her, Look up "Doggy Zen" in our training forum to teach "Leave It" and perhaps some low grade agility training would help (not too much yet, her joints aren't ready for any high jumps). Give her a 'job' to occupy her time and make her brain work.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

jesirose said:


> While it's true it may be due to lack of exercise or stimulation, I'd still recomend a professional based on the severity of the problem. If the behavorist comes in and says all the dog needs is more attention and exercise, and a stuffed kong, great. But if not at least now they know where to go.


A behaviorist for perfectly normal behavior given the age, etc., would be rather premature at this stage.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> A behaviorist for perfectly normal behavior given the age, etc., would be rather premature at this stage.


Poodle
Yes I think you hit nail on the head, I mentioned behaviorist and trainer but I too believe a obedience class situation with a qualified trainer would be fine.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Poodle
> Yes I think you hit nail on the head, I mentioned behaviorist and trainer but I too believe a obedience class situation with a qualified trainer would be fine.



Great minds think alike! LOL <wink wink>


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> A behaviorist for perfectly normal behavior given the age, etc., would be rather premature at this stage.


IMO bruising the owner is not normal for that age. So now we're telling people to not seek the advice of a professional and rely solely on internet advice?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

jesirose said:


> IMO bruising the owner is not normal for that age. So now we're telling people to not seek the advice of a professional and rely solely on internet advice?


REALLY, now! Well, I beg to differ! The behavior described is well within the norm, and besides, I stated that calling a behaviorist for this (normal) behavior given the age and circumstances was premature. I've had young dogs and puppies who have bruised me during excited behaviors that they later learned to contain. Not an aggressive bone in their bodies, and VERY NORMAL behavior (and THEIR socialization and exercise needs were more than adequately provided for)! I have a friend whose very friendly, loving, and _exhuberant_ 8-mo. old puppy broke her leg when she wasn't able to stop in time while running full blast to her recall! Unfortunate accident, but hardly worth calling a behaviorist about. It's very easy to misjudge behavior when you don't understand what you're seeing due to lack of experience.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

This is not normal behaviour for that age. But I don't think it warrants calling a behaviourist. Join your local obedience classes and you'll get all the help you need from them. This sounds like a case where your dog knows you are afraid and is going to make sure it becomes Alpha. You need the obedience classes NOW...the longer you wait the worse it will get. This dog needs to learn who the boss is and needs to learn it now. Have you tried the NILIF method...it does wonders for that kind of dog behaviour.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, I can't tell you how many times I've been bruised by NORMAL puppy/teenaged behavior! If the dog is large enough it IS the norm, I've had twisted knees from a 9 month old Mastiff pup, been knocked over by my Dobe girl at about hte same age and can't tell you HOW many times Frank, my pug has caused me to trip and fall by staying betwen my legs while instigating play with a larger dog! 

This dogs actions just require training and consistancy, I don't think it calls for a behaviorist at all, though a good trainer to give the owner some guidance would be helpful.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

No kidding, Carla! I've got a few bruises right now from my newest little girl in a Poodle suit, who is MARVELOUS, and so into, and enjoying the fun and excitement of our training sessions, plus, she about took off my lower lip with those shark teeth during a well-placed kiss of affection, but with bad timing! Oh, and the bad timing was MINE! LOL


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, I don't care what kind of dog it is, when they get the zoomies GET OUT OF THE WAY!!!!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

My wife gets bruised in a strong wind, she just bruises very easy. A zoomie dog would make her look like a pinto.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmmmm, let's see...two 60lb exuberant dogs (well behaved I might add) have certainly given me a bruise every now and then during the past 1 1/2 years. As I said, Mac is the one who sometimes gets a little excited during play and wants mommy to join in. I've learned how to deal with it, meaning curb the behavior (not allow it to continue) but I certainly had a few bruises to go with the learning curve. I never felt threatened in the least...just puppy stuff. That said, it's imperative that the puppy have bite inhibition too, this is important. I wouldn't want my dogs to exhibit this type of behavior onto other people (guests or my nieces) so I nipped it in the bud and definitely SUPERVISE any interactions with others, especially around exuberant kids who can excite my dogs. 

Apparently its worked, my nieces are able to run in the yard and they run alongside, not jumping or anything at them. I was very impressed, although i do NOT condone kids running around frantically with my dogs...it's just too risky. 

I agree, a good obedience class to learn how to establish focus and turn the puppy 'play' by re-directing to other behaviors is in order and should be sufficient to help the owner.

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/27417-mac-s-puppy-play.html

There's my thread i made when mac was 7 months and started with the play biting again. Maybe this can help. Good luck


----------



## Bully_Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

I would have to say for that age it may not be a normal behavior but I know that when my dog was 3-5 months or so there were definitely times when I looked like I got into a fight with some alley cats lol! Scratches and bruises were not exactly out of the norm when Doc(lab/amstaff mix) would get excited. Now that he is about 8 months is is very rare that I will have any marks, but there are times when he does the same exact barking/growling/lunging trying to get me to play with him but as soon as he knows I mean business he settles right down. So I think it is just a matter of letting him know the time and place for playing. Good luck with everything!


----------

